# Good Customer Service



## DT4EMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Good Customer Service
A tactic for scene safety
© 2006 DT4EMS L.L.C.


I was sitting in the ambulance base after teaching DT4EMS a class not too long ago, when a medic began to tell me about how he controlled an “uncooperative drunk”. This seasoned medic began to describe how he placed his knee across the throat of this intoxicated patient. To make matter worse this guy was a supervisor.

I asked “why” he used his knee and he replied the patient was cursing at him and wasn’t allowing treatment to take place. Several thoughts rushed through my mind at the time…… First was “why” did the medic feel he needed to use deadly force upon an “uncooperative” patient? I think the answer there was two fold. 

First and probably the most deadly was machismo. I think machismo was getting to him because he wanted to show his male side, that he was tough. The second was a lack of training and/or preparation. He apparently had no training on the levels of force and didn’t’ realize putting something (a knee) across the throat of a person was considered, in a lot of places, to be deadly force.

Lets’ take a step back to why most people enter into EMS. The overwhelming majority entered because they have a true desire to help others. People start as either a First Responder or an EMT. Some move onto becoming a paramedic because they want to be able to “help” even more.

Something that gets lost in the training and the street experience is Good Customer Service. You remember, the Golden Rule…… the whole “Do unto others”, well where does it go? The crazy schedules of EMS providers, the poor diet, rough on the family life lifestyle sometimes leads us to forget “why” we got into the business to begin with.

 It seems to leave a lot of providers for an undetermined amount of time, surfacing again with those who seem to outlive the average career span in EMS. It is some of the old-dogs that start to show compassion and understanding again. They find their “bedside manner” all over again.

Simple words like “I’m sorry” or “Excuse Me” said with sincerity can calm an escalating situation. Using “please” we need to….. can help move a person toward allowing treatment or transport to take place. We joke a lot about “Sign here” but that should not be tolerated as a standard in EMS.

Good customer service means doing more than what is expected. It is to go that extra step to make patients and their family feel important. During PALS classes I like teaching the “Coping with Death” station. I can give good customer service tips to the participants.

I can share my experiences with the participants. As a medic I received very, very little training on telling a family member their loved one was dead. As a police officer I had to deliver death notifications and received …. Yep you guessed it……. little training on “how” or “what” to say.  I ask you……. in a code with a prolonged down time….. who is you real patient? Who needs good customer service too? 

I write this for several reasons. Many assaults that occur in EMS are preventable. One of the absolute best ways is to remove machismo. You know, the whole “I control the scene” attitude and get back to caring. EMS shouldn’t be about how people look at you as an individual, but how well the patients “perceive” our treatment of them. 

Sometimes we get so fixed into “what” physically we must do during a call, we forget it is EMOTION that people remember. 

Think about it like this. Have you ever gone to a restaurant and the food was OK, but the service was outstanding? You went back didn’t you? The reason was someone made you “feel” important, like they really cared about YOU. That is good customer service in EMS. Making the patient and their family believe you care. 

I can tell you from personal experience, when I learned to apply good customer service both as a paramedic and as a police officer I was in a lot less fights. So in other words I found good customer service to be a great “tactic” in my self-defense jump-kit. 

I still believe a person should train in Defensive Tactics for those situations that do unfortunately arise, but good customer service can help many bad ones from ever happening.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2006)

Right on DT4EMS! very well said!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 28, 2006)

+ 5 points for an excellent post.. You make some great points. I do believe many of us forget that they are really our customers. That we "medical" when we respond and from that our focus may diverse. 

I have seen an increasing trend as you describe as "_machismo"_ as more & more fire services requirements include EMT or Medic certification. Albeit either sex, I have seen much aggression on younger members and students as well. Many claim "burn out" as the reason, but as one of many with several years experience, I do not see the excuse. 

I watch and observe people interaction with each other quite a bit. Those with success and those of the opposite. Many of the ER Docs that are able to get a better H & P and cooperation are those with ..._ manners_. They smile when they enter the room, they hold onto grandma's hand a little when asking question and maybe even tease or joke with a patient. As I explain to newbies.. "they get it"... These are the ones with less complaints, less returned patients, and less litigation's. 

I am aware many times, it can be trying and I do have a short fuse, but really attempt to keep "focused". In fact some of my partners get upset because I am "too kind" or too "touchy, freely" with patients. I by far am not over empathetic but as I explained try to treat others as I would want my family members be treated. 

R/r 911


----------



## premedtim (Dec 28, 2006)

Well said. People nowadays need to learn what customer service is because I can't even keep track of how many times I deal with people who just have no idea what that concept is.

Even without customer service though, I fail to see how a medic could think putting his knee on a patient's throat is the right thing to do. If that kind of mentality is widespread, I hope I never have to call 911 myself. :unsure:


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Rid let me say it means a lot coming from you. You are an asset to all of us.

 I study every single day always trying to stay on top of stuff.......... just when I think I may have it........... I read another one of your posts and realize how much more I have to do 

The part where I think I have been able to help the most has been sharing the "Tricks of the trade" that  have to do with interaction with not only our patients, but each other.

I wish the comment of the medic putting his knee on the throat of the patient was not true. I can assure you.....those things happen more often than I ever knew until I started really researching material. The stories I get are sometimes pretty sad.

See the kicker is......... if you don't train your people and they resort to caveman tactics.......... guess who pays......... the SERVICE.

Look it up. It is called "failure to train"! 

Scumbags use it all the time in different fields. I can screw up and say "It's my boss' fault......they never told me I couldn't do that". The scumbag wins the lawsuit, gets backpay and their job back........... (at least for a little while).

That is one of the reasons I take what "I" do so serious. If I can help protect one person (patient OR provider) than I have done a good thing.

Again, thanks so much guys.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 29, 2006)

I also think it's about how to treat others as you would want to be treated.  One of those little golden rules.....  Once again, a very great post!


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 29, 2006)

THink about "complaints" that are filed. Even worse..... the ones that are never filed but spread like wildfire.

You know the ones............... "I wouldn't take my dog to (insert facility)..."

I would hear that and ask "Why"? 

Overwhelmingly the response would be about "How" they were treated. The patient felt neglected. They may have recevied textbook medical care, but poor customer service.

Just ask patients why they like a certain doctor. They will always come back with a comment about bedside manner. 

I was successful on the street (after I matured) both as a police officer and a paramedic bacuase I found ways to makethe patient and their family "believe" I cared. Most of the time I did. Other times it was for "Scene Safety".

Kip


----------



## emtwannabe (Dec 29, 2006)

When I get in the field, I want to be just like you guys. That is my goal.

Thanks for the heads up.

Jeff


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> THink about "complaints" that are filed. Even worse..... the ones that are never filed but spread like wildfire.
> 
> You know the ones............... "I wouldn't take my dog to (insert facility)..."
> 
> ...


Great point... and great thread, Kip!


----------



## captoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree. Customer service training combuned with a good DT course is a must. Well articulated point DT4EMS!


----------



## VinBin (Jan 25, 2007)

Every EMT or Medic to be should read this thread...excellent advice/words of wisdom...


----------



## DT4EMS (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. 

Like I said before ....... Defensive Tactics for EMS, by it's very nature, is different than in any other section of society.

If you practice "Good Customer Service" on every call there is no telling how many assaults could be prevented.

Then if one ever does occur, the members of the jury pool will be more likely to believe the medic or EMT truly was a victim because of all of the stories of Good Customer Service.


----------

